# Green egg to juicy?



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Problem im having is cooking using the sittin chicken or any 300 - 400 degree cook. If I use the plate setter i use a drip pan. But the drippings fall in the pan and burn giving my food a funky taste. If i put liquid in the pan it solves the issue but then my food seems wet and slick - especially chicken. Solutions?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Spatchcock and take the plate setter out.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I do the beer butt chicken with the plate setter but no pan. They turn out perfect most times.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> I do the beer butt chicken with the plate setter but no pan. They turn out perfect most times.




Yeah. Mine wasnt bad - just wet in the cavity and around the legs from the steam. Last time i did it like you but the chicken grease dropped on the plate setter and burnt


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

Try putting a layer of coarse salt in your drip pan. Should keep the drippings from burning.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Spatchcock and take the plate setter out.


I second this motion!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

born2fizh said:


> I second this motion!!




I like it that way but its like cutting the crust off everyones sandwich. I prefer to let them do it themselves


----------

